# Shanghai Processing Centre



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

Have anyone had experience with them?


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

dejainc said:


> Have anyone had experience with them?


Yes, what would you like to know ?


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

How long does it take for them to assign a CO? 

And if i can start a 600 application before a CO is assigned.

I checked online and they received the application on the 24/03/14.

Just trying to figure out what to do with the rentals, ideally it would be that a CO be assigned ASAP, do the required paperwork whilst a 600 visa is being processed and hopefully approved. That way we can spend more time together and save some rental money


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

That's impossible to answer, but 2 recent cases took 6 and 8 months to finalise. Once a CO is allocated, processing seems to be done in a matter of days or weeks, if all the documentation is ok.

Their published processing times seem fairly accurate.

It depends on their caseload and staffing levels really and the quality of the application. Keep in mind as well that towards the end of the financial year processing often slows right down or stops altogether.

You can apply for a tourist visa as soon as you have received the acknowledgement letter.


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

We did the application in person and received a receipt. It had the VFS tracking number on it. Is that the same as the letter or do they send one out regardless?


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

dejainc said:


> We did the application in person and received a receipt. It had the VFS tracking number on it. Is that the same as the letter or do they send one out regardless?


You should receive a proper acknowledgement letter. It's not the same as a VFS receipt.


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks Nick, will have a look tonight.


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

Haven't received the letter yet. Does it normally take this long to mail out acknowledgement?


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

I just checked some old cases. The last one I did via VFS, I actually had to ask the Consulate for an acknowledgement, which they did by email. I did not get an attached acknowledgement letter, which is the usual procedure.Maybe you can check your status through the VFS website to check that a valid application has been lodged ?


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

CCMS said:


> I just checked some old cases. The last one I did via VFS, I actually had to ask the Consulate for an acknowledgement, which they did by email. I did not get an attached acknowledgement letter, which is the usual procedure.Maybe you can check your status through the VFS website to check that a valid application has been lodged ?


Just checked with the website, plugged in the VFS number and it said it was received by the consulate.

One more favour, can you check if we will still be assigned and notified of a CO to contact? When we went to apply they said we were missing 2 documents and to lodge them later, but they didn't say when. Thanks


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

You can lodge the additional documentation anytime. Just make sure you include a cover note with your personal details, file numbers etc. and that you can track delivery. Also keep a copy of anything you send in.


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks Nick, looks like a trip to Shandong is in order to get the police checks and cert of non marriage


----------



## Confused2 (Oct 19, 2013)

Hello dejainc

have u checked with the PSB in shandong/jinan whether they can issue you with a PCC since u r a foreigner .


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

Confused2 said:


> Hello dejainc
> 
> have u checked with the PSB in shandong/jinan whether they can issue you with a PCC since u r a foreigner .


Oh the Shandong one is for my fiancee, my one i can get in Melbourne along with the AFP check. So much simpler here.


----------



## Confused2 (Oct 19, 2013)

dejainc said:


> Oh the Shandong one is for my fiancee, my one i can get in Melbourne along with the AFP check. So much simpler here.


That means u didn't stay in China more than 12 months &#8230; good on ya..otherwise its impossible to get PCC from china if you are a foreigner.


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

Confused2 said:


> That means u didn't stay in China more than 12 months &#8230; good on ya..otherwise its impossible to get PCC from china if you are a foreigner.


No at most i stay there ~3.5 months in a year.


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

Quick question, haven't got any response from them so far in regards to a CO being assigned. What do we do if a 12 months visitor visa is approved and we want to notify them of our intentions. And get them to notify us when they are about to make a decision so she can leave the country?


----------



## Confused2 (Oct 19, 2013)

dejainc said:


> Quick question, haven't got any response from them so far in regards to a CO being assigned. What do we do if a 12 months visitor visa is approved and we want to notify them of our intentions. And get them to notify us when they are about to make a decision so she can leave the country?


When my partner got her visitor visa( multiple) from Shanghai she emailed her Case officer that she's traveling to Aus and we will appreciate if we get notified before visa grant.


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

Yea but we haven't been assigned a CO yet. How long did you wait before being assigned one?


----------



## Confused2 (Oct 19, 2013)

dejainc said:


> Yea but we haven't been assigned a CO yet. How long did you wait before being assigned one?


well,we were assigned a case officer less then a week after we got the acknowledgment letter.If you have got the acknowledgment letter from shanghai office,then do reply them back ask them whether you have been assigned a case office yet.sometimes if they don't need any further documents then the case office doesn't contact you ( thats what i have seen happened with couple of my friends in Shanghai and guangzhou,they had to inquire whether or not they been assigned a CO) so i would suggest email them to inquire about your CO.


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

Yea we didn't get an acknowledgement letter. We got a receipt with tracking number and it says received by embassy. 

I'm sure there is documents they need like medicals and police checks. 

Did you email the embassy directly or the application centre?


----------



## Confused2 (Oct 19, 2013)

i m sending you a private message re this.


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks Confused2, just sent off the email and see what they say in a few days time.


----------



## Confused2 (Oct 19, 2013)

thats great dejainc ! keep us updated when you hear back from them.All the best!


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

Wow got a response, they were quick. But...

Please be advised that your application is still under processing. A
case officer will contact you if further information is required, or when
your application is finalised. Please do not make any irreversible travel
arrangements prior to being granted a visa.

As this office is currently experiencing large volumes of applications and
enquiries, unfortunately we are unable to respond to further emails from
you in regard to the status of your application. You can track the status
of your application at the following website: Australia Visa Information - China - Chinese - Home Page

Thank you for your understanding.

Thats what they said in the email. So they will only get in touch when they need more info. So how does she inform them of her travel intentions and make sure a decision is not made whilst she is in Australia?

I know were a long time from a decision and the application is only 5 weeks old but i would like to be prepared


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

All you need to do is email them. It doesn't need to be a CO directly. They'll pass it on to your CO.


----------



## Confused2 (Oct 19, 2013)

dejainc said:


> Wow got a response, they were quick. But...
> 
> Please be advised that your application is still under processing. A
> case officer will contact you if further information is required, or when
> ...


Shanghai office is really quick and prompt when it comes to reply emails.they are really good that way. 

Now just email them back with your fiancé's travel plans ! All the best!


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

Cool thanks for that. Still waiting for the tourist visa to be decided on by DIBP. And ill be going over there in July so heaps of time


----------



## Confused2 (Oct 19, 2013)

dejainc said:


> Cool thanks for that. Still waiting for the tourist visa to be decided on by DIBP. And ill be going over there in July so heaps of time


Thats great.She will get her Tourist visa it was easy for my partner to get one.we applied for single entry tourist visa after her partner visa was lodged but luckily they granted her multiple entry tourist visa from Shanghai office.

anyway we have got our interview call today,well,we were not home at that time.were driving so the case officer was really nice she told us its ok,next week whenever we are free,just email them two landline numbers so they can interview both of us at same time.well,hope it goes well.Fingers crossed.


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

Yea last time she applied for a 1 month single entry. Ending up giving her a multi 3 month visa. This time were applying for a 12 month multi and they said to wait for them to let her know where to do the medicals. Been 4 weeks already but I remember last time we waiting a month just for a 3 month visa. 

Good luck with your interview, hope it goes well for both you you


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

LOL looks like someone made a mistake:

I am writing to acknowledge receipt of the Partner Application (subclass
300) visa that was lodged at this office on 24/03/2014. File number OSF (deleted)
has been allocated to this application and should be recorded on
any correspondence with this office.

Once a case officer has been allocated and a preliminary overview of the
file has taken place, the case officer will contact you to advise of any
outstanding documents and also to schedule an in-person interview if
required. You will also be given the case officer's contact details at this
point should you wish to communicate about your case.

Information regarding Departmental service standards is available on the
following webpage:

Family Visa Processing Times

Please wait until you are contacted by your case officer. In the meantime,
if you have an urgent enquiry, please email - [email protected]

Looks like have another email address for those with a case number?


----------



## Confused2 (Oct 19, 2013)

dejainc said:


> LOL looks like someone made a mistake:
> 
> I am writing to acknowledge receipt of the Partner Application (subclass
> 300) visa that was lodged at this office on 24/03/2014. File number OSF (deleted)
> ...


Yes thats exactly what this is..theres no mistake..this email([email protected]) goes straight to your Co for example ( Attn ( "case officers name")

We have this exact email for our case officer and we got the exact same letter from them last year (acknowledgement letter)

.Good that now you have got your acknowledgment letter.


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

Excellent, now hurry up and approve the tourist visa, 4 weeks waiting so far and still no notification to do medicals o_0


----------



## PAPPER AND SALT (Jan 30, 2014)

I did apply for my PMV in china. I am from Ghana and I was working in China by then. It took me 3 months to have a case officer and 9 months for my visa to be granted. However, I traveled to Shanghai for an interview and they called my partner too for interview after they were done with me.


----------



## Confused2 (Oct 19, 2013)

PAPPER AND SALT said:


> I did apply for my PMV in china. I am from Ghana and I was working in China by then. It took me 3 months to have a case officer and 9 months for my visa to be granted. However, I traveled to Shanghai for an interview and they called my partner too for interview after they were done with me.


yes in shanghai office they interview both partners ( sponsor and main applicant).My partner and I will be interviewed next week.how was your interview? what kind of questions they asked you guys? Xie Xie.


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

Let us know how well you guys go in the interviews  and what kind of questions they asked. When did you lodge your applications?


----------



## Confused2 (Oct 19, 2013)

dejainc said:


> Let us know how well you guys go in the interviews  and what kind of questions they asked. When did you lodge your applications?


We lodged our application last year towards the end of March and it took us this long because we couldn't get no criminal record for my partner from China before.But just yesterday we have got it after trying so hard for last 14 months.It took us good sum of money to hire lawyers there in China for PCC.

but anyway..Thank God,its sorted out now.With interview tomorrow and No criminal certificate in our hands already&#8230; Finally , things are looking brighter ..


----------



## Confused2 (Oct 19, 2013)

i got email from my CO today she tells me my interview will be 30 mins long.So thats good.i was thinking it will take like one hour or two like i have read on this forum.for some people it was like one hour plus.well,i will let u know the details tomo.We have interview at 1pm (Melbourne time).


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

Confused2 said:


> We lodged our application last year towards the end of March and it took us this long because we couldn't get no criminal record for my partner from China before.But just yesterday we have got it after trying so hard for last 14 months.It took us good sum of money to hire lawyers there in China


Wow that's a long time to get one? Must have been complicated to get lawyers involved.

We went to the police station in Shanghai and the printed one on the spot for the time she was living in Shanghai. She now have to go back to Shandong to get the remaining duration. She phoned them and they said bring in the docs and they print out the certificate on the spot as well. We also need to get the cert saying she has never been married before as well.


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

Confused2 said:


> i got email from my CO today she tells me my interview will be 30 mins long.So thats good.i was thinking it will take like one hour or two like i have read on this forum.for some people it was like one hour plus.well,i will let u know the details tomo.We have interview at 1pm (Melbourne time).


That's really short. On her first tourist visa application the spent 45 min on the phone with her. Let us know how you go


----------



## Confused2 (Oct 19, 2013)

dejainc said:


> Wow that's a long time to get one? Must have been complicated to get lawyers involved.
> 
> We went to the police station in Shanghai and the printed one on the spot for the time she was living in Shanghai. She now have to go back to Shandong to get the remaining duration. She phoned them and they said bring in the docs and they print out the certificate on the spot as well. We also need to get the cert saying she has never been married before as well.


Yes,but with her prob was.she worked in like 20 different cities around china a few of them are Guangzhou to Jiangxi - gansu hunan- to hainan.yunnan , shandong etc etc all these provinces ..so yeah was really hard.but finally its sorted out now.


----------



## Confused2 (Oct 19, 2013)

dejainc said:


> That's really short. On her first tourist visa application the spent 45 min on the phone with her. Let us know how you go


45 mins for tourist visa is long.My partner had a phone interview when she applied for her tourist visa and was just two questions. whats your highest degree and what was your major at university.but i guess it depends on the case officer


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

Yea it was really long, they asked a lot of her family history/ties and very little about her work.


----------



## Confused2 (Oct 19, 2013)

Ok So interview is done.She asked some basic questions like

how and when your relationship begin?
Where you bought the wedding rings?
who was at your wedding?
Are you planing to start a family soon? 

and how many siblings your hubby/wife has?

Both of us were asked exact same questions.When i was interviewed at the same time my partner was being interviewed too on another landline.

Thats it. and it lasted for like 15 mins.finally she told me visa will be granted before first week of June as in June they stop issuing visas ( some end of financial year thingy).


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Great news!


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

Congrats confused 

My fiancée is going back to her home Hukou and getting the rest of the certificates. Then it's just a waiting game. 

What is weird that we've heard nothing about our tourist visa. It would be a full month since they received the application on Monday.


----------



## Confused2 (Oct 19, 2013)

dejainc said:


> Congrats confused
> 
> My fiancée is going back to her home Hukou and getting the rest of the certificates. Then it's just a waiting game.
> 
> What is weird that we've heard nothing about our tourist visa. It would be a full month since they received the application on Monday.


if its been thas long then u might wanna call them and inquire whats happening.


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

Confused2 said:


> if its been thas long then u might wanna call them and inquire whats happening.


We'll wait a little bit longer, her first visa took nearly a month and that was done by a travel agent as well.


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

She just got a call (actually 4 calls spread over) this morning from DIBP asking about her 600 and 300 visa and confirming some details.

In the last call she said she will tell the CO taking care of the 300 visa to request/issue a medical check that is valid for both 600 and 300 visas. Good for us as it cuts down our costs (and I think they did that to reduce their work load).

Now im not so certain the 600 visa will be granted before I leave Shanghai on the 16th July.


----------



## Confused2 (Oct 19, 2013)

dejainc said:


> She just got a call (actually 4 calls spread over) this morning from DIBP asking about her 600 and 300 visa and confirming some details.
> 
> In the last call she said she will tell the CO taking care of the 300 visa to request/issue a medical check that is valid for both 600 and 300 visas. Good for us as it cuts down our costs (and I think they did that to reduce their work load).
> 
> Now im not so certain the 600 visa will be granted before I leave Shanghai on the 16th July.


I m sure it was like an interview for her 600 .my partner was in china when she applied her 600 and one noon ten days after her 600 visa lodged she got a call from Shanghai office and they asked her about her degree and major and also her 309 file number.and a few hours later her 600 was granted.

i think your fiancee's 600 be granted soon.


----------



## Confused2 (Oct 19, 2013)

with my partner she had her medicals done for 309 already so she didn't have to do it again for 600.i think thats why her grant was so quick.


----------



## Confused2 (Oct 19, 2013)

My partner just got email from her CO.she sent her a file about label free travel to Australia and stuff like that.i think her visa will be granted anytime next week.Her Co writes that she will inform us couple of day ahead so my partner can depart Aus before that and re-enter when her 309 is granted.


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

Yea i reckon it will be granted as well, just have to wait for the medical check. Hopefully that comes in soon.


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

And we have progress. She got a call from the CO introducing herself and telling her what her options are. She said she haven't looked at the file yet but will get back to us on any outstanding documents and she said to hold off any mail until then. That way she gets everything in one go. 

We also got a HAP ID and can now get 1 medical for both 600 and 300


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

Looks like getting an appointment to get medicals done is quite fast, called on Saturday for a Thursday appointment. They asked for general check, HIV and X-Rays, all can be done in half a day.


----------



## Confused2 (Oct 19, 2013)

dejainc said:


> Looks like getting an appointment to get medicals done is quite fast, called on Saturday for a Thursday appointment. They asked for general check, HIV and X-Rays, all can be done in half a day.


Not even half a day ,takes like 15 mins.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Confused2 said:


> Not even half a day ,takes like 15 mins.


Really? Wow. Mine took close to 4 hours.


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

Yea they said over the phone to allow 3-4 hours for the process.


----------



## Confused2 (Oct 19, 2013)

dejainc said:


> Yea they said over the phone to allow 3-4 hours for the process.


The place we went for my partner's medical in Beijing wasn't busy AT ALL.it took us 15 mins to finish it.Was really quick.i think it depends how busy the place is.


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

Yea I guess so. How many days did the reports take to produce? Did you get a copy?


----------



## Confused2 (Oct 19, 2013)

No we didn't get any copy.it goes directly to your CO or something.i m not sure.but the doctor there she told me it takes minutes to get it clear and after that it goes to the Shanghai visa office ( to the case officer).I m sure CG knows more about it and will explain in detail.


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

Ah ok, just trying to work out how long it takes for them to notify the tourist visa office. If everything is approved then hopefully she can flay back with me on 20/07 to Melbourne.


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

Yey medicals cleared, took 4 days all up. Even with a bout of pneumonia in Feb she still passed 

Our visitor visa should be granted within days now.


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

Update: Looks like they are pushing the applications quite fast.

Notified my CO about my fiancee entering Australia and taking her advise into changing our 300 to 309 visa.

She wrote back saying "I will continue to process this case as 309 application as soon as I receive necessary documents from you.

But there's possibility that we are ready to finalise this case before your marriage date.
Anyway we need to contact Mandy first as she will be in Australia at the time of decision.

We will contact her, probably by sending e-mail, and hold the case until she left Australia."


----------



## itishreee (May 2, 2014)

Hi guys,
nice to find a thread on chinese processing centre. i am also applying for a partner visa online from China .could u please answer few of my questions---
a) Since I'm neither in Shanghai nor Beijing, where will my application be processed?i am assuming it will be processed in China right?
b) how long after applying did u get a CO assigned? Did he contact u himself or u had to contact the department first?
c) did u get every single thing translated? me n my husband have foreigner(Alien!) registration forms from police which are in english and chinese but only our address is written in chinese. Do we get that translated too for proof of living together?

Thank you so much guys. Really appreciate your advise.


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

itishreee said:


> Hi guys,
> nice to find a thread on chinese processing centre. i am also applying for a partner visa online from China .could u please answer few of my questions---
> a) Since I'm neither in Shanghai nor Beijing, where will my application be processed?i am assuming it will be processed in China right?
> b) how long after applying did u get a CO assigned? Did he contact u himself or u had to contact the department first?
> ...


a) have a look at this pdf: http://www.china.embassy.gov.au/files/bjng/Where-to-submit-a-visa-application.pdf

b) took us about 1.5 months for a co to contact us.

c) i would call the consulate in Beijing to confirm what needs to be translated and what needs to be notarized.

also download the checklist from VFS directly and ignore the one from the immi website.


----------



## itishreee (May 2, 2014)

thanks dejainc. Appreciate your help.


----------



## PAPPER AND SALT (Jan 30, 2014)

I also applied through Shanghai office but I posted the documents to Avac processing center and they sent it to the right office. Within 1 month I had a case office and after 3 months did my medicals, traveled to Shanghai for interview and got granted same day. It was PMV 300 and took exactly 9 months to process. I got my police report from Tianjin PSB. And have it translated into English. Anything document not in English should be translated. They have offices close to PSB offices expecially in big cities that do translation.


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

9 months is a good turn around time. If it wasn't for the BDM office taking forever to issue our marriage certificate and the Chinese New year we would have received our 309 visa back in 2014. But ours were still approved anyways and the delay meant i can take settlement of our house before departing


----------

